# Sgt (Ret'd) Andy Ratkai MSE OP



## mike63 (28 May 2018)

Ratkai, Andy, Sgt(Ret'd) MSE OP

Peacefully in his sleep on Wednesday May 23, 2018 at the age of 63. Andy will be fondly remembered by his many friends in North Bay and the Military “as he’s gone on the long ride “. Left to honour Andy’s life include his sister Liz Dobbs Jones (Mike Jones), his nephews Matt Dobbs (Jaclyn), Gabe Jones (Maddie), and his nieces Brooke Belles (Mike), Nathalie Jones (Paul), his great grand nieces and nephew and his best little buddy Logan. For those wishing, donations to the Ride for Dad would be appreciated. Family welcome all of Andy’s friends to McGuinty Funeral Home (North Bay) on Wednesday May 30, 2018 from 4pm to 7pm for casual fellowship and sharing of Andy’s storied life. Online condolences may be made at www.mcguintyfuneralhome.com

Andy served in Churchill, CFB Petawawa, CFE Lahr, CFS Sioux Lookout, CFB Cold Lake, Colorado Springs, CFS Goose Bay and finally 22 WG North Bay.

​Cheques can me made payable to "Ride for Dad" in the memo part of your cheque "In Memory of Andy Ratkai"​ and mail your cheque to McGuinty Funeral Home. We will make sure that the family has been made aware of the donation and will forward ​the cheque to "Telus Ride for Dad"

I have known Andy for over 31 years, his death came as a total shock, he will be missed big time!
 :cdnsalute:


----------

